

Google's quest for semantic intent - lurien
http://halyardconsulting.com/podcast-missing-big-picture/

======
lutusp
> ... we’re certainly getting a lot of laughs from Goggle’s [sic] new
> announcement.

Not as many laughs as we're getting from your unwillingness to proofread.

( long pause ... )

On reading the remainder of the article, I see this wasn't a typo -- the
author thinks "Goggle Glass" is a cute play on words. It's definitely a play
on words.

